# Meningitis extra booster



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Me again,

The school have sent us a letter saying that the local health authority in Andalucia have requested that children born in 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003 and 2004 have an additional Meningitis Booster jab as there have been 2 serious cases on the coast recently.

As this is an additional vaccination it is not been given by the school but we have been told to go to the health centre. OK so here is my issue:

We are not registered with the local health centre as we pay all our taxes in the UK. However the letter from the head teacher says 

'Therefore, you need to go to the “Centro de Salud” in the area where you live and they would explain everything to you. As you know, even if you do not have social security in Spain, all children are entitled to receive full health attention.'

We do have private health care but I very much doubt vaccination is covered. The quote from a local private doctor was €45 for an appt (I need 2 as I have 2 children) plus the cost of the vaccine which at over €100 seems expensive.

So my question is really does anyone know if the children can be registered at the local heath centre when we are not? 

Any ideas or if anyone knows of a cheap clinic that will do it please let me know.

Many thanks x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalieml said:


> Me again,
> 
> The school have sent us a letter saying that the local health authority in Andalucia have requested that children born in 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003 and 2004 have an additional Meningitis Booster jab as there have been 2 serious cases on the coast recently.
> 
> ...


we've heard from the school in the past that all children are entitled to free health care ( & actually I believe that's true) - but you try convincing the salud if you're not contributing 

that aside - if you're paying tax in the UK you should be covered using the S1 in any case - contact DWP about it - it won't help for now but....

one idea - why not just pitch up at the salud with the letter from the school & see what happens?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

natalieml said:


> ...
> 
> We are not registered with the local health centre as we pay all our taxes in the UK. However the letter from the head teacher says
> 
> ...


Tut Tut, naughty, naughty :eyebrows: - once resident in Spain (as you indicate), then you should be filling in a tax return here and so be 'in the system'. You may end up paying zero tax in Spain or perhaps paying a little and claiming back what you've paid in UK but that's not the point - once in Spain, you MUST fill in tax forms here for world-wide earnings.

(obviously I don't know your exact situation but that's what I would imagine).




xabiachica said:


> we've heard from the school in the past that all children are entitled to free health care ( & actually I believe that's true) - but you try convincing the salud if you're not contributing


We were told that as "la ley del minores" but, in practice, it's almost impossible to get as we have found. We even went down the route of employing a solicitor but they also were unable to convince the local health authorities (Valencia like you).

We went to the consulate and they also failed to get health care for our children.


Back to the OP - as you are not paying tax in Spain - because you're not working here, and as I presume you are not of retirement age, then (in theory) you will not be entitled to state health cover and so will have to go private.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Ye all children under 18 have the right , along with pregnant women , both pre & post natal , to full healthcare.
See here;
http://www.tt.mtin.es/periodico/LEY_EXTRANJERiA(BOE12-12-2009).pdf

Article 12 no's 3 &4.
In english.

http://www.unhcr.org/refworld/pdfid/402237554.pdf

Print the spanish law & take it with you.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo is the best person to talk to about vaccinations.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The way it was done when my daughter was at nursey and this kind of thing happened was that everybody from the whole nursery (over 50 kids) plus all other family and friends were called to the health centre urgently. we all turned up and we were all given the booster medicine. No one was asking questions or checking cards. This happened twice and the boostr has to be given as soon as possible.
Please get this done. My daughter was rushed to hospital bacause of this disease when she was 2 and a half/ 3 and nearly didn't make it. She's going to be 18 in a few days time because she got excellent medical attention


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> jojo is the best person to talk to about vaccinations.


Natalies a good friend of mine, she knows my thoughts lol. I would recommend she speaks to Lynn who knows everything there is to know about healthcare etc !! But I would suggest she simply takes the boys to the local surgery with their EHIC and asks for the necessary jabs and see what they say?? Its no different for her than it was for me when my son broke his leg, Natalie is a non resident and pays her taxes in the UK, her husband and children are residents.

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Well we went to the medical centre today and to be fair they were really helpful. There was a lady there translating appareently they have someone there every day as translator from 10 - 2pm which I tought was an excellent service.

Much as what has been sdaid above was the case. Yes in theory the children are entited to free medical care BUT as we are not paying into the system they were not prepared to register the children. THey gave us a list of private edical conpanies that they have an agreement with to do the vaccine but unfortunately ours was not one of them. She gave me the copy of the letter so I could send it to my private medical insurance and suggested I make contact with them OR find a private doctor to do it.

As I have previously been treated for Meningitis and my youngest son ended up in hospital with a meningitos scare earlier this year we have decided to go ahead and have the vaccines done.

My next stop is MedifiatC to see what they can recommend.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> Well we went to the medical centre today and to be fair they were really helpful. There was a lady there translating appareently they have someone there every day as translator from 10 - 2pm which I tought was an excellent service.
> 
> Much as what has been sdaid above was the case. Yes in theory the children are entited to free medical care BUT as we are not paying into the system they were not prepared to register the children. THey gave us a list of private edical conpanies that they have an agreement with to do the vaccine but unfortunately ours was not one of them. She gave me the copy of the letter so I could send it to my private medical insurance and suggested I make contact with them OR find a private doctor to do it.
> 
> ...


 You need to check with someone Nat. When Jack broke his leg, we were told that due to a reciprocal agreement between the UK and Spain, the children (and me) would be covered as long as one parent/spouse is paying into the UK system, in our case it was Gerry, in yours its you??!. Ask Lynn, she knows and understands the system - she's the undumb blonde lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry Natalie, my information may have been misleading. I was referring to an emergency situation where a case was discovered in a child who was attending a preschool nursery. All the children's families were contacted by the nursery teachers at night and we were told to go there and then to the children vaccinated. The same happened when mu own daughter later contracted the disease.
I say that cards weren't checked, but obviously the information was put on the children's records. There were several immigrant families in the school and I'm sure that they weren't all paying into SS, but different times and a different area I suppose.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Hi Hun,

Spoke to Lynn yesterday. They are all resident here so different situation to mine. We both pay tax and NI in the UK and for a broken leg, emergency we would be covered but for routine vaccination/repeat prescriptions they said this morning that we are not covered.

In theory all children under 18 should get free health care and the school also sent a note to say this is the case even if you dont pay social security in Spain but you have to first manage to get the children registered at the health centre which without me being resident here is near on impossible. 

I'm more than happy with our private medical but I'm sure something like this won't be covered which in this situation kind of leaves us in limbo, looking like the only alternative is to take 2 appointments with a private doctor at €90 plus the cost of the vaccination and possibly another €90 for the appointment to go back and administer the jab. Grrrrrrrr.






jojo said:


> You need to check with someone Nat. When Jack broke his leg, we were told that due to a reciprocal agreement between the UK and Spain, the children (and me) would be covered as long as one parent/spouse is paying into the UK system, in our case it was Gerry, in yours its you??!. Ask Lynn, she knows and understands the system - she's the undumb blonde lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Totally understand and the school have said the medical centre visit the school for the routine/scheduled vaccinations and I am sure they wont ask for social security cards especially as we pay €90 per year per child for the school private healthcare.

My lanlords daughter goes to a different internatinal school and to have the cervical cancer jab they wouldnt do it at school and it was going to cost €500 to have it done here! THey went back to the UK and had it done for free.





Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry Natalie, my information may have been misleading. I was referring to an emergency situation where a case was discovered in a child who was attending a preschool nursery. All the children's families were contacted by the nursery teachers at night and we were told to go there and then to the children vaccinated. The same happened when mu own daughter later contracted the disease.
> I say that cards weren't checked, but obviously the information was put on the children's records. There were several immigrant families in the school and I'm sure that they weren't all paying into SS, but different times and a different area I suppose.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> Hi Hun,
> 
> Spoke to Lynn yesterday. They are all resident here so different situation to mine. We both pay tax and NI in the UK and for a broken leg, emergency we would be covered but for routine vaccination/repeat prescriptions they said this morning that we are not covered.
> 
> ...


Jacks broken leg was an emergency but the follow up treatment wasnt. In fact I had an issue whereby the surgery told me he wasnt covered cos he hadnt got a ss number and wasnt registered with them. However, I simply filled in a form and they registered him and gave him an SS number and continued the ongoing treatment.

Your kids and husband ARE resident and therefore you should go get them registered


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ It wasnt his broken leg, it was his torn ligament lol (there were so many injuries between us). Heres the thread of the time, dunno if it'll help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/38433-i-have-problem.html

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Well we went to the medical centre today and to be fair they were really helpful. There was a lady there translating appareently they have someone there every day as translator from 10 - 2pm which I tought was an excellent service.
> 
> Much as what has been sdaid above was the case. Yes in theory the children are entited to free medical care BUT as we are not paying into the system they were not prepared to register the children.


Ask for the 'hojas de reclamación' forms then. Here it isn't possible to get your child accepted into a school without the school seeing sight of the medical card or written confirmation that they are accepted & awaiting receipt of it.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Funnily enough the head teacher has said how shocked she is that the local health centre wont do it and she wants to contact them to find out why.

Havea feeling she is on a no win here but sweet that she is on our side. LOL





gus-lopez said:


> Ask for the 'hojas de reclamación' forms then. Here it isn't possible to get your child accepted into a school without the school seeing sight of the medical card or written confirmation that they are accepted & awaiting receipt of it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Funnily enough the head teacher has said how shocked she is that the local health centre wont do it and she wants to contact them to find out why.
> 
> Havea feeling she is on a no win here but sweet that she is on our side. LOL


That's what you want ! Talk her into coming down & banging on the counter could be the answer.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> That's what you want ! Talk her into coming down & banging on the counter could be the answer.


 If Natalie's talking about "Ms. Pilar" a mention of her name would do it. That lady is locally very powerful and terrifying lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Jo - yes it was - lol

She said:

'However I am really shocked by what you say that you have been told in the Torrequebrada Health Centre. As far as I know all children in Spain are entitled to get free vaccinations and free care in the National Health. In fact, when the nurses from the "Centro de Salud" we belong to come to give boosters to children in our school, they have never asked for any social security card or anything like that.I am going to contact the "Centro de Salud" and clarify the situation.'





jojo said:


> If Natalie's talking about "Ms. Pilar" a mention of her name would do it. That lady is locally very powerful and terrifying lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Looks like we have resolved this finally 

Our private medical insurance will apy for the cost of a nurse to administer the injection and we just pay for the cost of the vaccine.


----------

